# Competition Thread



## Hooked (25/6/19)

Hi and a very warm welcome to all our new family members! 

I hope that you will enjoy this forum as much as I do and that you will win a few comps, as many of us have!

*How do you find the comps?*
The easiest way is to join this thread:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-participation-and-notification-thread.t42885/page-34

*What is the Giveaway - Participation - Notification thread all about? *
It’s an ongoing notification of any comps advertised on the forum. Instead of keeping a beady eye on posts, hoping that you don’t miss a comp, all that you need to do is to follow this thread.

Anyone who sees a comp may enter the forum link here, but check first to make sure that it hasn’t already been entered.

*What is the list of participants all about?*
Many comps, especially by the international vendors, ask participants to tag others. If someone's name is on the list of participants here, it means that you may tag them in a comp, even if you don't "know" them.

Likewise, anyone may tag you if your name is on the list. Your name will be added to the list only at your request and you may ask to be removed at any time.

Being tagged doesn't mean that you *must* enter the comp. If you are tagged, you don’t need to do anything, but it will bring the comp to your attention, in case you missed the original post by the vendor, or missed the link posted in this thread. However, I suggest that you "watch" this thread, since you may not be tagged.

*Competition results*
Comp results will not be published in the Giveway/Participation thread. If you have entered a comp, I suggest that you "watch" the comp's thread for results.

*Is it worth it to enter comps? *
Quite a number of us have won comps, even from the international vendors. I’ve won a few local and international ones, with prizes including a pod, three mods (in three different comps), an XTAR powerbank, an entire range of juice and a few other bottles of juice. Is it worth it to enter comps? You decide.

*How to get your name added to the list*
Ask me to do so, in the comments section of this thread. It’s best to tag me when you do so, just in case I miss your request.

Alternatively, you are welcome to PM me.


*You've got to be in it, to win it!*​
*Sign up here*

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (19/8/19)

Newbies ... have you joined the Comp thread yet? I bet you'd like to win something so add your name. See above post for information and ask for your name to be added in that thread here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (21/9/19)

to all the Newbies! Don't miss a comp - get listed on the Giveaway and Participation thread. If you read the above post it will tell you all about it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spongebob (21/9/19)

@ hooked please add me as well 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (21/9/19)

Spongebob said:


> @ hooked please add me as well
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



Hi @Spongebob,

This thread is just to tell people what it is all about. Please ask to join here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/19)

*GO for it* , it's worth the effort , After I have joined , 
I won:
the range of Loaded juice
a Voopoo drag mini
a Vladdin pod system 
a Voopoo Maat tank 
So 4 items in less than 21 months ? sounds ok to me .

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (22/9/19)

ARYANTO said:


> *GO for it* , it's worth the effort , After I have joined ,
> I won:
> the range of Loaded juice
> a Voopoo drag mini
> ...



WOW that's amazing @ARYANTO!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (25/10/19)

BUMP for those who haven't seen this


----------



## Hooked (3/3/20)

BUMP for all the Newbies on the forum. Scroll up to the first post to read about the competitions thread.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/3/20)

I have been very lucky. I have won six competitions on @Hooked 's competition thread, Including a Voopoo Kit, Artery Hive Kit, and Delta Squonker kit. 

Have a go ! you have nothing to lose.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/3/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I have been very lucky. I have won six competitions on @Hooked 's competition thread, Including a Voopoo Kit, Artery Hive Kit, and Delta Squonker kit.
> 
> Have a go ! you have nothing to lose.


Problem i have with comps are most of them involve social media, for example, share this link on twitter, post that on Facebook to qualify.

Yes i know social media is extremely financially beneficial for companies as an advert platform.

But i dont have a social media account. Im not allowed for work purposes. I just want some free sh1t

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (3/3/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I have been very lucky. I have won six competitions on @Hooked 's competition thread, Including a Voopoo Kit, Artery Hive Kit, and Delta Squonker kit.
> 
> Have a go ! you have nothing to lose.


----------



## Hooked (3/3/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Problem i have with comps are most of them involve social media, for example, share this link on twitter, post that on Facebook to qualify.
> 
> Yes i know social media is extremely financially beneficial for companies as an advert platform.
> 
> But i dont have a social media account. Im not allowed for work purposes. I just want some free sh1t



I hear you @SmokeyJoe and IMO one should be able to enter any comp that is advertised on the forum, via the forum.
I don't think it's fair that an advertiser can use the forum to entice people, only to send them away from the forum to other social media platforms. [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] could look into this and make a few rules about this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/3/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Problem i have with comps are most of them involve social media, for example, share this link on twitter, post that on Facebook to qualify.
> 
> Yes i know social media is extremely financially beneficial for companies as an advert platform.
> 
> But i dont have a social media account. Im not allowed for work purposes. I just want some free sh1t




OK, so here is the crazy thing. I am on no social media site (?). Zero. None. F.... All. I have my own reasons for this, but I won't bore you with a rant here.

All the competitions I won were on @Hooked 's thread. The ones where the competition is on the Ecigssa forum. 

If I was as lucky as I have been with these giveaways in the rest of my life I probably wouldn't have the same caption under my forum name. 

OK, I have just realised that I do Whatsapp if that is considered social media. Maybe ten messages per week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/3/20)

Before anyone accuses me of leaving anything out here is the full list of my loot (I left two items out) :

Vladdin Pod
Artery Hive Kit
Drag 2 Platinum Kit
Mechlyfe Ratel
Voopoo Navi Nod Pod
Delta Revenant Kit
2 X One-shots from AllDayVapes
Tauren Beest RTA (Giveaway sponsored by @MrGSmokeFree at a CT Vape Meet)

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver (3/3/20)

Hooked said:


> I hear you @SmokeyJoe and IMO one should be able to enter any comp that is advertised on the forum, via the forum.
> I don't think it's fair that an advertiser can use the forum to entice people, only to send them away from the forum to other social media platforms. g0g could look into this and make a few rules about this.



Thanks @Hooked

There is no rule against advertising a competition here that makes use of other social media platforms.
So vendors are free to do that if they wish. 

Some supporting vendors have competitions on FaceBook (for example) and promote them here - I guess they are trying to make it known to members here that may also be on Facebook. 

Some vendors have Facebook competitions *as well as *competitions just for the forum. That's great. 

I think it's great if supporting vendors consider running competitions just for ECIGSSA members. That makes us feel special. 

But they are more than likely to be running competitions on other platforms too. And we don't see anything wrong with alerting us here of those as well. If you happen to see it and are on those other social media platforms, you may want to enter it. If not, you just ignore it and move on. 

But a special word of thanks has to go to you @Hooked - for alerting members here of competitions on the comp thread. You put a lot of effort into that - and it is highly appreciated!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (3/3/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Hooked
> 
> There is no rule against advertising a competition here that makes use of other social media platforms.
> So vendors are free to do that if they wish.
> ...



Thank you for your kind words @Silver. I quite enjoy doing it!

I too see no problem with comps being advertised across all social media platforms including the forum, but I'm not in favour of a comp being advertised here, but it can be *entered* only via FB or Instagram. I'm just saying that if the comp is made known to forum members, then they should be able to enter via the forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

